# Compliments on your bike?!?! ( have ya gotten them? )



## BikingGod (Feb 11, 2009)

Gosh, I love it when people look at your bike and give you complimens on it! Its got to be one of the best feelings in the world! 
We all like to flaunt our bikes in peoples faces so why not post teh comments you have recieved here!
I gotten plenty of "nice bike!' compliments but some go above and beyond.
I parked my bike once next to our local cafe type place, and I see these two other people look at my bike and than they were talking to each other about it. It goes like this.
Holy cow! Look at that kids bike. I wonder if he mountain bikes. Hes one lucky kid.
And then on the same day, I was just leaving and another guy walks out and says
"Hey kid, how fast have yoou gotten on that bike of yours?"
"About 23mph on flat" I say
"Even faster offroad! "
And i only have a Hardrock!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

BikingGod said:


> Gosh, I love it when people look at your bike and give you complimens on it!


Yeah, unfortunately more compliments on the bike than my riding.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Guess I'm just a suspicious character; I get a little edgy when people I don't know comment on my bike. Co-workers have occasionally said things like, "That's a nice bike -- got some money in that, don't you?"

My mental alarms start to go off when someone I don't know looks my bike over and says something positive. It's never amounted to anything, but I've seen too many bikes vanish SOON after something is said.

But compliments are still better than the sarcasm of someone watching me secure the bike somewhere and say, "Ain't nobody gonna steal your bike!" The person that says that is ALWAYS the first to take it!


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I've had a few with my AS-X. Of course, like C.Zero, I can't say that much for my riding.


----------



## spartan034 (Apr 5, 2007)

All the time. 
Most asking how much it cost, fellow cyclist only compliment or ask specific questions.


----------



## scooter_dude (Sep 24, 2009)

Had some nice compliments on my bike, and as for my riding ability, it has been said that I crash very softly for a big guy. Does that count?


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

I got a couple on my steely road bike from some girls. one says"steel is real as she dropped my on a climb!" Another just wanted to touch it. that was encouraging! My nephew was totally gone on the bike, he just got into "pre '86" steel italian road bikes.
Most like my 8 inch rotors on my mt. bike. so do I on the downhills!
I like to give out compliments when I see a bike that I like. I can't help myself.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

bigpedaler said:


> My mental alarms start to go off when someone I don't know looks my bike over and says something positive. It's never amounted to anything, but I've seen too many bikes vanish SOON after something is said.


I 'm the same way that's why my commuter is almost all black,and my trail bike is ether hanging up at home or under me! I'd never lock it up somewhere..... and we have a really low crime rate in my town!



CharacterZero said:


> Yeah, unfortunately more compliments on the bike than my riding.


LOL!


----------



## Tracker_168 (Oct 7, 2005)

I got my first compliment for my bike before I even owned it. It was being wheeled into the back for a Pre-Delivery Inspection and on the way there, the mechanic passed two kids who I heard say "Now thats a sweet bike!". Made me smile. Now if only those compliments would transfer to my riding skills.


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

im with you guys on watching out for theives. we sometimes do urban rides and eat during the ride. if the restaurant wont allow us to bring bikes inside we find a new place to eat.


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

What?? No pictures!?rft:


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah. I still just react with: "thanks, but really, it's just a bike".

cuz it is


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Whenever I bring out the ss rigid I always get the "damn...that is hardcore" or "rocking the old school rig" or something of that nature. Funny that a $500 bike can get more attention than a $5k+ ellsworth...although I am not sure if they like the bike or for some reason can't believe someone is out there riding some of those trails with zero suspension.


----------



## eliassami5 (Oct 9, 2009)

I give more compliments than i receive but i still get some. A lot were from co-workers and such cuz they didnt realize i rode mountain bikes. They ask how much it was and i say "around 800" and they are like "WHAT??", i then say "...thats CHEAP! LOL"


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

BikingGod said:


> Its got to be one of the best feelings in the world! !


Wow.


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*Yup! it's a very blingy bike though.*

Once Richard Cunningham of Mountain Bike Action magazine said "nice bike!" at a local trail. I thought I recognized the guy but it took me a while to remember where from.
Not very often that I agree with him but he nailed that review:thumbsup:


----------



## astrahsburg (Nov 19, 2008)

You know it's funny you mention this. I have a brand new TallBoy I've been commuting on to work for the last couple of days. Also have a new pair of Magic Shines. Lots a lumens between the two so of course they are nice, but no where near as nice as the bike, but do people comment on the bike? No way, all they can talk about is how bright the darn $80 lights are. Not how frigin sweet the $5k bike is.


----------



## XCkiller (Aug 26, 2007)

I give compliments all the time, even if the bike isn't that great i just like to see the rider smile with pride If i'm lucky, i sometimes get a compliment back. It makes my ride that much better:thumbsup:


----------



## AZkick-n40 (May 1, 2007)

Mainly when riding my puglsey - hear some great comments.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

CharacterZero said:


> Yeah, unfortunately more compliments on the bike than my riding.


yeah, that's my trick too, distract them from the bad skills with the shiny metal pieces.

shoot, my ride is almost a classic now that they've been out of production since '04!


----------



## connerr (Aug 1, 2004)

I never got compliments on any of my bikes til I started riding the lime green El Mariachi.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

The compliment i get most often is "nice looking bike". It's probably cuzz of the flashy Gloss Red/White combo (09 Spec FSR XC Expert...holy mouthful - that's what she said :eekster: ) 
I watched a kid walk by us (riding group taking a break) and said to his father "wow that's an awesome bike ". To which the father stopped and totally gave my bike the once-over. 
I find other bikers don't compliment it much but definitley check it out when they see it...watching them do this obliviously is rewarding in itself.
I have no problem, and generally do, give props where it's deserved.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Yes, from my wife*

Not a mountain bike compliment but when I got my first carbon fibre road bike five years ago my wife said it was "sexy." :lol:

Its going to be hard to beat that one.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

girls seem to really like my seafoam green Superlight. ive had at least 4 girls tell me they like the color. haha


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

All of the compliments I get are for my rims.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

Being only 16 I always get wow nice bike how did you get the money to buy it. My usual response is I have a job at a bike shop so i get awesome discounts


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Rev Bubba said:


> Not a mountain bike compliment but when I got my first carbon fibre road bike five years ago my wife said it was "sexy." :lol:
> 
> Its going to be hard to beat that one.


I hear ya...the first thing my g/f said was "that's a pretty bike" . Yeah, i almost returned it right there lol.


----------



## dirtpunk7 (Dec 17, 2007)

Once I was at the Grand Canyon South Rim and was just doing a leaisurely ride to thewestern viewpoints. It was evening and I had my helmet and bar lights mounted for the night ride back after a sunset over the Canyon.
Rode past an overweight couple who had jsut got off a shuttle and the guy was all snotty. 
"What do you need all that gear for? Are you in Special Forces or something?"

I laughed it off but considered it a backwards compliment. I was just on a leisurely scenic ride to enjoy a sunset on pavement no less and he thought I was all hardcore! Comedy!

I don't worry about my bike getting stolen from someone who gives it a compliment. You must be urban assault riding to be so worried about that. I'm always in the woods not in the city....those of you who are worried about theft actually need to do some REAL mtbing IMO. No one takes your bike when you leave it leaning against a tree 7 miles deep on singletrack! Not being critical, just saying! 
I guess if you were at a resort or DH park it would apply though.... if they didn't have a bike under them already.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

I rode with this social group of roadies, within the first mile this chic started commenting on my rims, she was totally hitting on me! I was taken by surprize as no one hits on my ass. then later i find out she is a Santa Monica, green, uber liberal, politically correct, recent divorcee, and very annoying!


----------



## d-town-3- (Mar 11, 2007)

yeti 575 always is a head turner, get lots of compliments on it. Typical stuff where you got it how much etc. I had the bike at the local bike shop the other day installing the talas fork, finally got it back and took it for a spin around town just to test it out. Rode through the park and group of young kids stopped me, one kid said to the other, "thats the bike i was talking to you about the other day, it was in the bike shop...sick bike" Young kids seem to appreciate the bike more than adults. Most non riding adults think a bike is a bike and nothing more. The young ones seem to be more with it when it comes to bike tech. Cant imagine what comments the santa cruz carbon blur will elicite when its finished being built.

dt3


----------



## adrianbogdan (Sep 21, 2009)

Check my new re-build HARO V4 http://www.harobikes.com/mtb/defaul...0.blogspot.com/2009/12/best-haro-v4-ever.html. please post your comments (bed or good). Need to see the whole project? Please visit my gallery http://gallery.me.com/adrianbogdan#100381.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

other kona riders always say something.. or just go "KONA, WOOO!" :lol: no one else seems to care.


----------



## Seanbike (Mar 23, 2004)

I get comments about my dirt jumper all the time, some compliments, some not so much. It's the color that does it, I had my Black Market stripped and powder coated pink. 

I was having a hell of a time choosing a color and someone jokingly said just do it pink. Little did they know I actually would. It wasn't really planned but it became a bit of a tribute to my Mom who was fighting breast cancer at the time, now it's more of a memorial. I love you and miss you Mom.


----------



## magsdad (Oct 26, 2005)

I get them with my SoBe C'dale F700. People look at it and always say "Damn, that's bright." It sticks out even more now with the moratorium on black, red, and white. Then they usually ask how I ride a hardtail with 80mm of front suspension. I can tell you, technology is great, but I still love my hardtail. It keeps me grounded.

However, when I meet up with my friend, his 1992 Klein Adriot Gator puts mine to shame. :thumbsup:


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

"Dude, clean your bike!" - #1 comment I hear.


----------



## General Hickey (Jan 6, 2008)

I usually get lots of smiles at my "F*ck Sh* Up!" sticker.

I also get lots of disgusted looks from hipsters when I rock the full-susser around the city.


----------



## ZeroNine3 (May 18, 2009)

I ride a trek and have gotten some compliments from other trek riders, even though it's just a 4300... kinda cool. Usually, if I see a nice bike, I just ogle and stare at it... hahaha.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

All the time.

why?

'cause my bike is fvckin' _RAD_, that's why.


----------



## AZkick-n40 (May 1, 2007)

MiniTrail said:


> Fat bikes are comment magnets to a flaw. Plus people just HAVE to reach out and squeeze the tires.
> I have to learn to yell OUCH! when the time is right


Classic! I gotta try that!


----------



## blue72beetle (Aug 31, 2009)

My bassboat paint gets some compliments. Sometimes I run into people the know what these are and appreciate these old things.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

i haven't gotten any compliments.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*I had a curious one*

At a trail head a I had someone recognize my bike from some build pics i posted here. He came over to me and asked if I was Berkeley Mike and started asking about the Bontrager..


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

blue72beetle said:


> My bassboat paint gets some compliments. Sometimes I run into people the know what these are and appreciate these old things.


I appreciate em. Here's a complement. One of the best Al Hartails ever.

Mine bor-k-ed recently.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

.my bike is simply a tool to get chicks to compliment my ass....happy new years


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

I got some mustard and mayo on the toptube once.

Oh. _Compliments. _ Got it.

Eh, they are just bikes.


----------



## fsr4000 (May 25, 2005)

What do you think?


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*A truly beautiful photo*

Nicely done.:thumbsup:



lidarman said:


> I appreciate em. Here's a complement. One of the best Al Hartails ever.
> 
> Mine bor-k-ed recently.


----------



## Seanbike (Mar 23, 2004)

Bummer on the Homegrown. I have a 96 Homegrown and always wanted a bass boat paint job.


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

i got a good one the other day...I was riding up a popular hiking/biking trail by my inlaws that I guess doesn't see alot of bikers, when this one lady goes "you're crazy!" and I replied, "Yeah, a bit, but the good kind" I took it as a compliment...


----------



## xc comp rider (Sep 20, 2009)

i get asked by coworkers when will i get pedals


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Nineteen pounds of compliments galore...


----------



## eatsleepbikes (Oct 3, 2009)

During a race last year a kid told me I had the coolest paintjob he'd ever seen, I said I
think so too. It was my kermit green jet 9 to bad it was recalled I had alot of memories and fun on it, hopefully the new one will fill the void.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

I've got a few nice bikes and they do get complimented fairly regularly, which is fine except it makes me a little self-conscious about it, too, especially when they're astride an entry level bike. Sometimes they're astride the same bike and it's just fishing for the compliment, though. Sometimes they're on something way cooler and I'm embarassed that they're complimenting mine before I say something about theirs...


----------



## motoxkfx123 (Apr 28, 2009)

i think the best was when i let a friend ride it when he came back and said it was the sexiest bike he had ever rode.


----------



## greasemeat (Oct 23, 2009)

*Hey*

Nice Titus, me likey.

I dig on bikes too much - I've been known to tailgate the car in front just to get close enough to perv on the bikes on the hitch rack :blush:


----------



## d-town-3- (Mar 11, 2007)

greasemeat said:


> Nice Titus, me likey.
> 
> I dig on bikes too much - I've been known to tailgate the car in front just to get close enough to perv on the bikes on the hitch rack :blush:


that is too funny, ive done the same thing hahah...


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

not really compliments, but i still get comments nearly every time i take the prophet out. people still aren't used to the lefty. :skep:


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

*not even close*



BikingGod said:


> Its got to be one of the best feelings in the world!


One of the best feelings in the world is when *she pulls the beads out*. :yesnod:


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

if i did receive a compliment on my bike, i wouldn't flinch.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Jim Beam said:


> One of the best feelings in the world is when *she pulls the beads out*. :yesnod:


Hey, are you borrowing my mojo again?

BTW, where does the sticking them in part rank?


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

I get some every once in awhile, but the one that sticks out in my mind the most was just something I overheard once.

I was riding through a busy area alongside a wharf on Hilton Head island in South Carolina when I rode past a man and his (I guess) wife and I heard him lean over to her and say "Did you see the brakes on that thing?".

They were hydraulic discs back when hydraulic discs were still relatively uncommon and it felt good to hear it


----------



## ScubaAdam (Dec 3, 2009)

*I Get a lot of compliments.*

The only thing I hate about owning an Ibis is all of the compliments I get. Most people really like the lines and some have never seen one before so I'm always getting stopped to talk about my bike. I really love my bike too, so I understand plus, it's a great way to meet people:thumbsup:


----------



## managedenemy (Dec 7, 2009)

*Yep*

Got just one but who ever it was was right on the money.


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

No compliments and I like it that way. My bike is all black and I guess it's not flashy enough for people. I'm a low profile non flashy guy so I'll take it.


----------



## ChipV (Jun 6, 2005)

Just got my all black Ellsworth Evolve built up a few weeks ago. Buying a really nice bike just seemed easier than getting in shape.


----------



## Detri Mental (Sep 14, 2009)

My bike is a hodge-podge of random parts, and is always coated in trail or street grime so I don't expect compliments on it.

What did suprise me was when I rode my old (like 11 years old) WalGoose up to Chick-fil-a for dinner and this dude was sincerely checking it out, I mean fixating on the insta-death forks with dry rotted boots and everything. Then proclaims to me that I had a "really nice bike"

I thanked him then pedaled away as fast as I could before zombie chickens jumped out of the bushes, or anything else wierd that might happen in this alternate universe I had somehow gotten trapped in.


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

My mechanic compliments my bike whenever I bring it to him, but that might be because I bring him beer. I do get lots of compliments on my rims though. Everybody loves lime green! My riding buddies just make fun of my bike.


----------



## SHICKS (Jun 3, 2009)

My rig gets some strange looks. I ran into two kids on the trail and I thought their heads were gonna explode when they noticed the lefty.


----------



## blue72beetle (Aug 31, 2009)

My head nearly exploded the first time I saw one of those things!


----------



## ScottRPriester (Oct 2, 2008)

SHICKS said:


> My rig gets some strange looks. I ran into two kids on the trail and I thought their heads were gonna explode when they noticed the lefty.


I get the same thing with my Rush. Nice bike by the way!


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

ive gotten a few for the color of mine it makes my day


----------



## VanHalen (Apr 1, 2009)

I actually get a lot of compliments on this one:










Gotten a few compliments on my home built MTB, but mostly other MTB'rs are trying to figure out what on earth kinda bike it is....


----------



## VanHalen (Apr 1, 2009)

VanHalen said:


> I actually get a lot of compliments on this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oops F'd up the HTML, oh well I'll do the old fashioned upload...


----------



## Thehemiman12345 (Mar 26, 2009)

Most people tell me that my wheels are too big and my hubs are too loud.:thumbsup:


----------



## Thehemiman (Apr 3, 2009)

Thehemiman12345 said:


> Most people tell me that my wheels are too big and my hubs are too loud.:thumbsup:


Looks like I have two accounts? Back onto my normal one now.


----------



## scooter_dude (Sep 24, 2009)

Bro, I laughed so hard I cried at your BTW question. That was some funny ****!! I liked the mustard and mayo on the top tube post as well, but yours was freakin hilarious.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

SHICKS said:


> My rig gets some strange looks. I ran into two kids on the trail and I thought their heads were gonna explode when they noticed the lefty.


I really like the Rize. I test rode the Rize 3 in red like an idiot - I couldn't justify a new bike. I loved that test ride. Maybe in a couple years I can get a decent one used


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I get quite a few compliments on my single speed. It's a big bike - 20" frame, 29" wheels, rigid and steel framed. It's not what people are accustomed to seeing on the trails in our area. I love that bike.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Thehemiman said:


> Looks like I have two accounts? Back onto my normal one now.


A little OT: Dude, i saw ur keystroke-bimmer-grille and couldn't resist...e30 rollin!!...here's mine...


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

On the Jamis it was the build. On my TransAM its the color (Orange). Its the only one down here in Venezuela, so I do get compliments and questions all the time.

Also, I once had a kid go "HOLY ****! are those your brakes???"
made my day lol


----------



## AscentCanada (Aug 20, 2004)

A few years ago a riding buddy had a couple kids and hardly got out. So we finally got a chance and headed out. So the ride was totally just about riding with him. When we got to the trail head there was a group with a couple guys that I regularly ride with. But also a bunch that I didn't know. So we joined them. As everyone is starting off the faster riders, that I know blast ahead. Some of the other guys ask if I want to start before them. I decline and say that I'm gonna hang back with my friend. He looks down at my bike them back at me and says "Not on that thing your not"


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

AscentCanada said:


> A few years ago a riding buddy had a couple kids and hardly got out. So we finally got a chance and headed out. So the ride was totally just about riding with him. When we got to the trail head there was a group with a couple guys that I regularly ride with. But also a bunch that I didn't know. So we joined them. As everyone is starting off the faster riders, that I know blast ahead. Some of the other guys ask if I want to start before them. I decline and say that I'm gonna hang back with my friend. He looks down at my bike them back at me and says "Not on that thing your not"


So...then what happened?


----------



## Zasshu (Jun 6, 2008)

...reminds me of...

*SEINFELD:*_I love it when people are complimented on something they're wearing and they accept the compliment as if it was about them.

"Nice tie." "Well, thank you. Thank you very much."

The compliment is for the tie, it's not for you, but we take it. That's kind of the job of clothes; to get compliments for us, because it's very hard to get compliments based on your human qualities.

Right?

Let's face it, no matter how nice a person you are, nobody's gonna come Say "Hey, nice person."

It's much easier to be a bastard and just try and match the colours up._


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

As an all-seasons commuter, I get more compliments about the weather I'm riding in than I do about my bike (although people do compliment my bikes often).


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

I get mood whiplash when people compliment my bike.

They come up all 'oh that's a sweet bike you got there, what is it?'
The moment the word Diamondback comes out.
'Oh...'

You can see them feel sick, the change in mood is amazing, to think, a 'cheap' brand could come up with a nice bike, the cheek of it!


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

I get compliments often, probably because I am a bit vain about my bikes and put a lot of unnecessary effort into making them look good.
excuse the sub-par picture..


----------



## AusMTB Orienteer (Jun 30, 2006)

haha didn't get a compliment but last november a couple of workmaates where looking at my bike which I had left locked up at work. so I pulled it out for them to play around with. Finally they asked how much it cost. One wanted to buy it.
both when **** when I told them the price $4500 aus and carefully put it back. I just walked off laughing. Now the guy is really pestering me about buying it lol.


----------



## HandyMan (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't care what other people think, but I compliment her every ride


----------



## AscentCanada (Aug 20, 2004)

2_WD said:


> So...then what happened?


I tried to hang at the back but my bike whispers "go faster" ALOT...


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Fix the Spade said:


> I get mood whiplash when people compliment my bike.
> 
> They come up all 'oh that's a sweet bike you got there, what is it?'
> The moment the word Diamondback comes out.
> ...


My bike's name is not all that impressive too KHS
I get nice brakes or how do you like the tires, but no one has ever said nice KHS! lol 
l feel like the red headed step child whenever I ride with my budies. They all have nice and new bikes; Ibis, Giant, Trek, 9ner, etc

I constantly dream of my next bike whenever I go riding! Heh! I have trail tested a Turner 5 spot. Wow!!


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

AscentCanada said:


> I tried to hang at the back but my bike whispers "go faster" ALOT...


lol...nice bike!


----------

